# Mosquito operations pictures.



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm still trying to post the account from Bob Kirkpatrick, the friend with whom I was able to re-establish contact as a result of this forum, describing his time, as an American, in the RCAF during the war, serving with 21 Sqn RAF. But I'm having problems! Please bear with me, I'll get it right if it kills me!!
Meanwhile, here's a profile I did of the FPU Mosquito he flew on the Shell House raid, and a scan of a photo he took of the painting I did for him as a surprise present in '96. The latter is an attack on a bridge, Christmas Eve 1944, in the Ardennes during the Battle of the Bulge. 
Both ops are covered in his account.
Terry.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 4, 2008)

We have a Professional!! Woo hoo!


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 4, 2008)

Very nice Terry,

Aerial picture of the shell house from the book series After the battle the Shell house raid #113


----------



## Airframes (Oct 4, 2008)

Glad you like the pics.
Micdrow, that's an interesting shot of the current Shell House, taken at the same angle of attack (more or less) that the Mosquitos flew during the raid, but of course they were at roof-top level, and below, literally!
The entrance to the Shell shop is just above the letter 'O' of 'Nyropsgade, and it is here that the Memorial to the lost crews is situated, mounted on the 'white' wall. The Memorial is a cast bronze propellor blade, from a Mosquito, which I was able to arrange via the BBMF, and it was flown out to Denmark by the R.Dan.A.F. in a Herc! Derek Carter organised everything for the 50th anniversary of the raid, when the Memeorial was dedicated, and should have full recognition for this, and the story of the raid that he produced. There are also plaques set into the steps of the entrance to the shop.
If anyone is interested, I have produced an illustrated article about the research and production of my Shell House painting, and the 50th anniverary. I can post it if you wish. Thanks for the great pic! Terry.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2008)

Really nice Terry.  : D What kind of paints did you use? Water colours?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi, Wojtek, thanks for your kind comment!
My paintings are done using oils, on canvas, including 'household' enamels and, believe it or not, sometimes some Humbrol enamels! Both of the latter are, more or less, ready thinned 'oil paint', and are used when it is difficult, or impossible, to obtain the correct shade, or consistency, with artist's oils.
The profiles I do digitally, although I also do a few on card, using acrylics or Humbrol enamels. The digital profiles start off with a line drawing, which is then scanned. I use the Corel 9 'Photopaint' software (similar to Adobe Photoshop), and use the mouse to control the 'tools', and 'paint' as if using a brush, pen, or airbrush. I only started the digital stuff about 3 months ago, and, with practice, I seem to be getting the hang of it. Seems to work O.K.! The profiles are then transferred into 'Publisher', where I can add text, borders and so on, and then they can be printed-out onto A4 card (or A3 if I have access to an A3 printer) as a complete item, with description, unit history etc. I've started building up a library of profiles, and I'm happy to produce, and print, individual profiles for forum members. All I would ask is that the cost of Post and packing be covered. Also willing to do oil paintings for members at cost price, just to cover materials and P&P.
Terry.


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 4, 2008)

I thought I had seen that second picture above some where. Here it is from Ospreys Mosquito Bomb/fighter bomber Units of WWII.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice pics, Paul. The profile isn't one of mine and is, of course, depicting the aircraft before Bob used it in March '45. If you look at the profile, immediately behind the bomb-aimer's 'blister', there should be an additional window, beneath the small window nearer the top of the fuselage (hidden by the engine in the profile), which is included in my profile. There was one on each side, and this was a modification on the B. MkIV srs.ii, for use with cine and still cameras, in the F.P.U. role, and it would seem that it is not that well known; every rendition I've seen of a F.P.U. 'Mossie' misses this. I assume the artists didn't know about it. BTW, F.P.U. stands for Film Production Unit; a small R.A.F. unit tasked with filming and photographing operations, as well as producing other films, such as training films etc.
Somewhere I've got a (poor) photocopy of this aircrtaft, with Bob and Sgt. Hearne, the camerman, immediately after their emergency landing at Rackheath, after the Shell House raid. The windows in question are visible, the one on the starboard side showing evidence of the flak damaged recieved over Copenhagen. When I locate it, I'll scan it and post it.


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 4, 2008)

Airframes said:


> Nice pics, Paul. The profile isn't one of mine and is, of course, depicting the aircraft before Bob used it in March '45. If you look at the profile, immediately behind the bomb-aimer's 'blister', there should be an additional window, beneath the small window nearer the top of the fuselage (hidden by the engine in the profile), which is included in my profile. There was one on each side, and this was a modification on the B. MkIV srs.ii, for use with cine and still cameras, in the F.P.U. role, and it would seem that it is not that well known; every rendition I've seen of a F.P.U. 'Mossie' misses this. I assume the artists didn't know about it. BTW, F.P.U. stands for Film Production Unit; a small R.A.F. unit tasked with filming and photographing operations, as well as producing other films, such as training films etc.
> Somewhere I've got a (poor) photocopy of this aircrtaft, with Bob and Sgt. Hearne, the camerman, immediately after their emergency landing at Rackheath, after the Shell House raid. The windows in question are visible, the one on the starboard side showing evidence of the flak damaged recieved over Copenhagen. When I locate it, I'll scan it and post it.



Very interesting there Terry, You may very well be interested in these pictures then.

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 4, 2008)

Wow! thanks, Paul! They're going straight in my files! The Derek Carter mentioned is my English friend, living in Denmark, whom I'm still trying to re-establish contact with. He has been researching the Shell House raid since the early '70's, and it was he who organised the 50th anniversary Memorial celebrations, in Copenhagen, 1995. What he doesn't know about the raid aint worth knowing; he must be THE authority. Over a period of about 6 to 7 years, we worked together to get the details right for my painting. The picture showing Bob and Sgt. Hearne is a cropped version; the one I have is a bit bigger, showing more of the aircraft. Thanks again, I'll treasure these pics!


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 4, 2008)

Your welcome Terry,

All those pictures came from this book. You might be interested.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 4, 2008)

Ah! Saw it in my local library, just had a quick look. It's on my list of books to get, along with one on 9th Air Force from the same publisher. Funny, in the U.K. the 8th A.F. is very well known and documented, as they were based here, in Norfolk and Suffolk, but the 9th always seems to me like the poor relation. It's only whilst researching for my Marauder model and painting that I've learned more about the 9th. I'll get other stuff sent tomorrow, I'm off to bed now.


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 4, 2008)

Goodnight Terry, 

I have the book you are talking about on the 9th also. You may also find this link very usefull

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/technical/collection-9th-airforce-documents-10159.html


----------

